# Cooking Class Names - Need Ideas



## mrsttaylor (Jan 13, 2010)

What are some good names (catchy/cute) for a cooking class? I have formal Italian training but cook all types of foods and desserts. I am going to be teaching a simple cooking class on a military base. Thanks! I was thinking of Taylor Made Cooking (my name is T. Taylor)


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

taylor made sounds ok. just don't forget about those taylor soft serve machine, everyone is gonna show up looking for a doubledip with sprinkles.

what styles of cooking do you do? American, mexican, asian, family style mixes?

Mrs.T's Cook Class
MrsT Classic American/Indo/Asiatic/Mexi class
Get Cooking with Class

Cube (course with this one you need a 50's retro future kitchen in bright base colors and shiny stainless steel with original Star Trek like consoles with levers and flashing buttons, or a cube shaped kitchen which ever is easiest)


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

sin city cookery


----------

